# Grandaddy Purple, lots of THC



## davidhseo (Jun 30, 2008)

Grandaddy Purple. I dont know if it really is or not. By the smell of it though, it is definitely some kind of purple. I think there is a major sativa influence on this particular bud because of its very thin leaves and cerebral type high. Or maybe its just because the plant was harvested early? Cause from my naked eye, alot of the glands still looked clear and a few hairs were still white, some yellow. The taste of this bud is one of the best i've tasted for purple buds, very smooth in and out, sweet, and mouthwatering. Makes u come back for more and more.


----------



## juicebox (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, beautifullllll


----------



## Roken (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking good man, the taste of grandaddy purple is one to remember, although all my varieties have been indica based.  Maybe it was a different phenotype from the rest of the bunch, you say its got an up high??
Peace and Love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks good, put that in your bong and smoke it


----------

